

Show HN:Time machine for HackerNews - snipek
http://tthn.wenbin.org/

======
phatak-dev
Did you crawled whole data or got it from internet archives?

~~~
snipek
It's simple. I just fetch RSS:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/rss](https://news.ycombinator.com/rss)

To be precise, I just use the first 10 items in the rss :)

